# Food poisoning recovery?



## Milzy (17 Sep 2018)

My weekend has been ruined by food poisoning. It may have been dodgy fish. I feel I need a week off training, have 0 energy & generally feel like death. 
Any C.C’ers have any recovery tips?


----------



## Slick (17 Sep 2018)

Are you sure it was food poison?


----------



## vickster (17 Sep 2018)

Rest lots, lots of fluids, avoid milk, fruit, plain food. If continues see Dr


----------



## Daddy Pig (17 Sep 2018)

I had food poisoning about 20 years ago and ended up in A&E. Even after I stopped bringing everything up my stomach was still cramping. They had to give me an injection to stop it! 
You may have just picked up a stomach bug, there is a lot of noro virus going around at the moment. 
Stick to a plain diet, drink plenty of water (boiled water is easier on the stomach) and use electrolyte powder to maintain body salts. Keep away from fizzy drinks and dairy...


----------



## rich p (17 Sep 2018)

It may have been the brake fluid I warned you about Milzy!



rich p said:


> Bloody hell, Milzy, you've been on the brake fluid again.
> Just say NO!


----------



## midlife (17 Sep 2018)

By food poisoning do you mean diarrhoea and vomiting?


----------



## slowmotion (17 Sep 2018)

I don't see any point in soldiering on stoically, attempting to work etc. Just watch a lot of crap TV, read a bit, sleep as much as you can, take Dioralyte, and drink as much alcohol as is necessary to lift your spirits. Food is optional. If food doesn't suit you, the feedback will come pretty fast.

Get well.


----------



## Denis99 (17 Sep 2018)

When I had food poisoning about three years ago it took longer than I initialled thought to get over it.

Dioralyte helps, but I found that I was left really weak after the illness had subsided.

I went out for a ride after one week , when I didn’t have any of the effects from food poisoning.

Had to turn back after about 30 minutes, it was more due to just being very weak. I would look at at least three weeks off the bike personally.

Hope you get better soon.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Sep 2018)

Sounds like sh!t to me @Milzy 

Rest up


----------



## Milzy (17 Sep 2018)

midlife said:


> By food poisoning do you mean diarrhoea and vomiting?


Yes!! 

Maybe it was a stomach bug?? 

I had hot and cold fevers too. My vision was going dark at one point. 

I don’t like been off work so I’ll have to blag it feeling rubbish. 

Although I’m feeling better now my stomach is making lots of loud noises.


----------



## Alan O (17 Sep 2018)

I've had food poisoning a number of times to various degrees of severity (I've traveled a lot, mostly in high-risk countries), and the key thing is hydration. Keep the fluid going in, and use an oral rehydration therapy (ORT) drink if needed (six level teaspoons of sugar and half a level teaspoon of salt in a litre of water to make up your own). You can feel like total crap at first, but recovery should be pretty quick. But if you don't feel better within 48 hours or have persistent liquid diarrhea, go see the doc - I delayed seeing the doc once and ended up on intravenous fluids.


----------



## jefmcg (17 Sep 2018)

Ugh. Nasty.

All the advice is very good. Treat yourself tenderly for a few days. I would advice sticking to simple carbs to start with, rehydration fluids, toast & jam when you feel up to it. Avoid alcohol, acidy drinks (eg full strength orange juice), fats, meat and dairy. Simple griiilled chicken breast when you feel ready to try proteins again. Listen to your body and let it tell you what it needs. If you are still throwing up or worse, then give 111 or your gp a call. 

I've had food poisoning quite a few times (3 times in France, twice from duck confitte). My experience is 8 white hours driving the porcelain bus (alternating with - um - riding it; God the human body can be disgusting). I am then still an invalid, though able to go out, for the next 24 hours and then after that I slowly ramp up my activity to pre-white-night. 

How long that takes depends on a lot of things. I don't believe there is any particular risk from pushing yourself, so just do what you feel you can.

One time a week or so after experiencing a bout of food poisoning, I still felt nauseous and bloated. A GP suggested a 24 fast to clear my digestive tract, in case there was a nasty taking shelter somewhere. I don't know if this is science or not, but after the fast - and gently reintroducing food - I felt well again.


----------



## vickster (17 Sep 2018)

Milzy said:


> Yes!!
> 
> Maybe it was a stomach bug??
> 
> ...


If it’s a bug, do you think your colleagues will thank you for spreading it around


----------



## midlife (17 Sep 2018)

Milzy said:


> Yes!!
> 
> Maybe it was a stomach bug??
> 
> ...



Sounds like some sort of bacterial toxin if it's both ends and you are on the mend You could take some Loperamide if you are 72 hours after it started. Good news you feeling better


----------



## Milzy (18 Sep 2018)

Had cramps all night and loads of wind.


----------



## Milzy (18 Sep 2018)

vickster said:


> If it’s a bug, do you think your colleagues will thank you for spreading it around


I work with complete idiots who would like any excuse not to be at work so yes.


----------



## vickster (18 Sep 2018)

Milzy said:


> I work with complete idiots who would like any excuse not to be at work so yes.


And you are choosing to go to work there despite being sick?


----------



## furball (18 Sep 2018)

To diagnose food poisoning you need to submit a specimen of the solid stuff to your GP (ok it may be liquid just now).
While you suspect you may have food poisoning you must take precautions to make sure you don't cause it to spread.
If it's bacterial infection the infectious agent is in the brown stuff so you need to make sure you thoroughly wash your hands hands after going. You also need to clean and disinfect the toilet, flush and door handles.
If you do a job that involves close contact with vulnerable groups or food you should not go back to work until you've been at least 48 hours symptom free. That means solid brown stuff.
If it's a viral infection the infectious agent can be any where it has become air borne.


----------



## Milzy (18 Sep 2018)

vickster said:


> And you are choosing to go to work there despite being sick?


My boss hates it when people are sick. He sacks them asap usually. 
I have a huge mortgage and family to look after.


----------



## vickster (18 Sep 2018)

Milzy said:


> My boss hates it when people are sick. He sacks them asap usually.
> I have a huge mortgage and family to look after.


Oh, is that legal?

I thought you were self employed for some reason...hard to sack yourself!


----------



## Denis99 (18 Sep 2018)

Difficult position to be in.

I have met some “managers” like this in the past, it’s not legal but the employment law is stacked in the employers favour.

Give him a ring, possibly with your HR department in on the call.

Explain that if you return to work you risk giving the food poisoning bug to quite a few people, including him.

He will have a bigger problem then, he will have to sack all the people off with food poisoning, might even include himself


----------



## the snail (18 Sep 2018)

Milzy said:


> My boss hates it when people are sick. He sacks them asap usually.
> I have a huge mortgage and family to look after.


I'd be tempted to keep a sample of intestinal contents and inoculate the boss.


----------



## Milzy (18 Sep 2018)

vickster said:


> Oh, is that legal?
> 
> I thought you were self employed for some reason...hard to sack yourself!


I used to be. My home is also a nursery so technically I’d have to stay in the garage or risk infecting another place of work.


----------



## vickster (18 Sep 2018)

Sounds like you should be quarantined on anthrax island!

Nursery as is children or plants. The forner you should definitely avoid, and the staff should be using infection control measures


----------



## Globalti (19 Sep 2018)

My cousin is a GP, he went on a gastroenterology conference. Of a couple of hundred delegates about 40 incuding my cousin got severe food poisoning at the hotel and ended up in hospital on a drip! 

Avoid hotel buffets, is my advice after 35 years of export travel.


----------

